# 12 days of Xmas - Entry + Prize teaser's added ....



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Shall we open the 12 days of Xmas Entry .......


Teaser of Prize

DAY1

Horizon led £100 GIFT CARD 

Autogeek $150 gift voucher 

Chemical Guys £50 voucher ............

Might put another prize up later this morning ......


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

and so it begins  do we just put names ??

Im in


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

So now what??

I've posted so am I in? For the month or do I need to post each & everyday ??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

This is a teaser thread, not actual entry :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to confirm this is not the entry thread !!!!


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Guess some of us are a little eager


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

balls


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Im confused - Whats going on here then!?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

shannigans mate


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

There's some lovely prizes. I'm obviously biased to DW but the admin have surpassed themselves this year.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Prizes looking good already


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd say open and announce early, then people have a better chance of getting their stuff before Xmas


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Teaser o nice


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Cant wait for this to start.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww got all excited thinking its open already


prizes looking amazing


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TEASER 2 

Furniture Clinic 
Care Interior Leather Training Day 

An introduction to leather cleaning, protection and stain removal. Dye transfer and spillages are common problems on leather – we show you how to effectively remove them!
•Cosmetic leather repairs. Learn how to create a nearly invisible repair to rips, tears and burns on a car seat.
•Worn bolster restoration. We teach you how to repair scuffs and other common problems that commonly occur.
•Steering wheel restoration. Grease contamination from hands can cause damage to leather, you can fix it!
•An in-depth Q and A session, ask the experts what you want to know

+

Dooka Wash Pad set 

+

HD Nitro Seal Kit (£34.99)
HD Polish 16oz - (£17.99)
HD Wash 16 Oz - (£9.99)
HD Express 16 oz (£12.99)
HD Glass 16 Oz (£9.99)
5 x Plush MF Cloths


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Stick with tradition, did your Mum never say, no do not open them yet or Santa will not come, this is just the carrot with no milk.

I have been a good boy as well, John Tht..................................is it time yet !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Some great prizes already.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow can't wait for this. Will have to hide my phone at work and keep using the refresh button


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Still..................... wtf?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Where is this leading us all to


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

What are the eligibility requirements for entry?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CTR247 said:


> What are the eligibility requirements for entry?


need to have a least 50 posts so you are looking ok :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Teaser 3*

Another Teaser !

DAY 3

SiRamik Glasscoat worth approx £110.

50 cal Special Xmas Shampoo, Wax and Air Freshener

Obsession Products 
500ml Shampoo - Xmas scent
500ml Flawless QD
500ml Snowfoam with Xmas Scent
500ml Renegade fallout remover
500ml Nero tyre, trim & interior dressing
500ml Purge Tar & Glue Remover
200ml Phantom Wax with Xmas scent

Sponsored by REFLECTOLOGY + 50 Cal Detailing + OBSESSION


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm liking the look of some of these prizes


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

These prizes are going to be supercalifragilisticexpialidocious...!!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

NO WHIZZER!!!!! 

Make everyone have some patience!! 

There's no rush for the awesome prizes! Lets just wait it out mate! I'm IN either way


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Some cracking stuff...


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> need to have a least 50 posts so you are looking ok :thumb:


Thanks for confirming


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Last Teaser for Today !!!!*

DAY 4

SONAX KIT
SONAX Premium Class Paint Cleaner 
SONAX Premium Class Saphir Power Polish 
SONAX Premium Class Nano Paint Coating Nano Pro 
SONAX Premium Class Leather Care Kit 
SONAX MicroFibre Drying Cloth 
SONAX Deep gloss shampoo 25ml tester 
SONAX Baseball caps

+
Gyeon
Q2 Prime 30ml Kit
Q2M Bathe 400ml
Q2M Mitt
Q2M CanCoat


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing prizes so far as usual ! Will be my third year let's hope I get some luck


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great prizes again this year!


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, so everyone's keen as mustard for this years 12 Days of Xmas to kick off. And with just the teasers so far revealed I'm not surprised :argie: :doublesho
However, let's keep to tradition and use the normal time frame for both entry and prize announcement...it is Christmas after all :thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

I like day 4


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Looking good, well done DW and sponsers


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh YES!!

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very impressive prizes folks  :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Well i just want to know where the mandatory box of chocolate is????
And the cuddley toy theres always a cuddley toy..


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Well i just want to know where the mandatory box of chocolate is????
> And the cuddley toy theres always a cuddley toy..


I'll be your bear......hold me


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lmao!!


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Socks... Are there any socks? Or Lynx? 

If not, I'm in too.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Looking forward to this


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Prizes looking great again this year. :thumb:

Its the 12 Days of Xmas so you can't start it early!! 12 Days of Christmas. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Im always the last to find out about things so can you pm me when you start 

Im in :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Prizes are amazing as always. Definitely in when it starts


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

What a great load of prizes to start with.... Going to be good


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

some great prizes lined up!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Start on 1st dec. so winners can get their prizes for Christmas.

Some cracking prizes already.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't wait for this to start!!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll put my name up, but I don't think this is for entry yet?


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Nooooooo..........its all about the anticipation &#55357;&#56844;


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Dont do it. Keep the tradition.


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Aw man, FIFTY posts...rate I'm going I'll see you all Xmas 2016....


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

As Boris says

Very nice


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks awesome, 

Not long till 50 :lol:


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice to see people with fewer posts than me. I predict a surge of posting &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

To be honest I don't mind when it starts, I didn't get lucky last year and I wouldn't be surprised if the same happened this year but how many other forums give away ANY prizes / gifts to their members? 

If you take into account the server bills (running a dedicated server is not cheap wherever it's based) and even a half decent VPS costs well over £500 a year in the USA if its based in the UK or Europe then it can often be £1000 - £1500 for a VPS or £2000 - 3000 for a fully dedicated server plus you may have maintenance contracts on top of that just to try and keep the site online (You would be surprised how many hackers attempt to take sites like this down or use them for their own advantage). 

When you add on the software costs the domain charges any upgrades that may be necessary then running a forum becomes extremely expensive for the site owner, giving away free access to a forum alone is quite a gift if you think about it, so giving anything extra like the Christmas promotion is exceptionally generous from the site management.

Personally I would love to receive some of the goodies on offer but if I don't I will still be grateful for the forums themselves (and hope for better luck next time).

Anyhow, I'd just like to say thanks to the forum management, the owner's and administrators for the site, thanks to the mod team for trying to keep the place friendly and clear of the bickering / arguments that are common on all internet sites and thanks to the sponsors for helping to make this all possible as well.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bildeb0rg said:


> Aw man, FIFTY posts...rate I'm going I'll see you all Xmas 2016....


Need 50 by the 11th dec


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bildeb0rg said:


> Aw man, FIFTY posts...rate I'm going I'll see you all Xmas 2016....


You better get contributing then


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Is there an Entry thread somewhere?
I cannot find anything.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

It's not started yet matey


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking forward to this


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

great gifts as always


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Excited!!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

I had not even thought about the 12 days yet this year. 
Well excited now.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't wait just watching for the entry thread


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Come on Admin, the guys are getting restless ..


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Id forgotten about this, what a great way to start the christmas build up !


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

The day has come. I'm sure I'm not the only one excited for this


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Some great prizes. I haven't read the whole thread so no idea how to enter this but hopefully someone posts how its done


----------

